# Manuals/literature on a Heavy 10L ??



## Pacer (May 19, 2011)

Am beginning to scour for information on my "new" (to me) 1944 SB Heavy 10L. I see that the seller 'stevew' now has a rebuild manual for the heavy 10 --
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Rebuild-Man...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item25622b48c9

Had seen some good feedback on the 9 & 10K manual he put out - have any of you guys tried the new 10L manual? The sample pages shown on the ebay page show a double shifter gearbox, and I'm wondering if it picks up in the later years and may be skimpy on the older models - like mine.

Any other literature that might be interesting to us owners of older model 10L/heavy 10?


----------



## HMF (May 19, 2011)

Bill,

Check out this thread on here:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=1140.0

Steve comes on now and then.

I have the manual, and it looks great.

Check out the South Bend section in our Downloads area- we have a TON of stuff on the 10L there including a full parts list and catalog of accessories, and MANY how-to's:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=1140.0

192 files at last count.

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads;cat=34 - How to files

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads;cat=35 - Catalogs and parts lists.


Best,


Nelson


----------



## Pacer (May 19, 2011)

Dang it Nelson! I _called_ my self looking _all_ thru the site --- DOH! thanks for steering me back on the 'course'.

I'm gonna order the manual --- right now!

Bill


----------

